# Rain protection for 5D3 and lens



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a 5D mark 3 and use it for airshows with a 70-200mm f2.8L IS II or a Tamron 150-600mm f5-6.3.

Looking for some rain protection that will cover both lenses (whatever one is attached at the time) and the body as I often have to shoot in rain and don't want the camera and lens getting soaked.

Any suggestions without breaking the bank too much?

In the past I have relied upon the "wife+umbrella" technique but wife will be missing from the next few airshows!

Cheers
Scott


----------



## eos650 (Jul 14, 2014)

Like a camera, the best rain bag is the one that you have with you when you need it.

I always keep a couple of these in my bag. They are inexpensive and don't take up hardly any space. Sure, they are not the best, and are essentially disposable, but they work well in a pinch. They come two to a pack.

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Rainsleeve-18-Inch/dp/B000PTFDYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1405355467&sr=8-2&keywords=rain+bag+camera

I have a couple of nice rain bags, but they rarely get used. I don't normally carry them with me, due to the bulk, unless I am expecting trouble.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 14, 2014)

I have similar rain covers to the above in my bag. I think I got mine on eBay.

I also carry a white kitchen garbage bag that can cover the whole camera and tripod, or whole camera bag should I ever end up in the rain, in a boat, sandstorm, etc. Heck, you can even pull it out and fill it with trash if needed.

I will add that I only expose my stuff to the rain when the photos justify it. That is even with the best rain covers and filters, there is always some risk. A friend of mine used his 70-200 f2.8IS II in the rain, boasted of the weather sealing, while mine was tucked away in the lowepro all weather bag. The next day his lens fogged up on the back side of the front element which dried and left water spots. His picture of an amateur bike race in the rain were nothing to write home about...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 14, 2014)

Have not yet touched tammy....my 5 iii and 70-200 survived couple heavy rain while I was in Hong Kong. Both still working just fine.


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 14, 2014)

eos650 said:


> Like a camera, the best rain bag is the one that you have with you when you need it.
> 
> I always keep a couple of these in my bag. They are inexpensive and don't take up hardly any space. Sure, they are not the best, and are essentially disposable, but they work well in a pinch. They come two to a pack.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Rainsleeve-18-Inch/dp/B000PTFDYO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1405355467&sr=8-2&keywords=rain+bag+camera



+1

Work well, and really cheap, practical insurance.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 14, 2014)

Scott_McPhee said:


> I have a 5D mark 3 and use it for airshows with a 70-200mm f2.8L IS II or a Tamron 150-600mm f5-6.3.
> 
> Looking for some rain protection that will cover both lenses (whatever one is attached at the time) and the body as I often have to shoot in rain and don't want the camera and lens getting soaked.
> 
> ...



I too have bought a number of rain covers...cheap and expensive. For the 5D3 and weather sealed lenses, I now just use a towel or two. Throw them over the lens and body and roll with it. I've used that many times shooting soccer games. 

If you end up being in a real gully washer, your not going to get much in the way of pictures anyway and thats the time to bag it or pop open the umbrella and wait it out. Gotta dry it all out too before long term storage...no caps in this stage.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 14, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> eos650 said:
> 
> 
> > Like a camera, the best rain bag is the one that you have with you when you need it.
> ...



+2

I just used it on the Maid of the Mist and in the Cave of the Winds in Niagara (we got completely soaked in spite of wearing ponchos).
Note: 
1. Your lens must have a hood that the sleeve cinches around and a watertight UV filter (in case of the Tammy). In fact, if you can create a ridge on the lens hood (with a thick rubber band, taped over, for example) so the sleeve can't slide back- that's even better.
2. Make sure to seal the viewfinder in the way they describe. It is fiddly, so you might want to practice that before setting out (as in, the hole in the sleeve is small and needs to be stretched around the viewfinder).

It is not as disposable as I imagined. It left my 24-70II (with a poor excuse of a lens hood) slightly damp at the front end and my 5Dc completely dry.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 14, 2014)

How about this one - looks a bit more rugged and permanent.

http://www.cameraclean.co.uk/product-detail.php?cat=22&product=342&desc=Matin+DSLR+Camera+Rain+Cover+%28Large+Size%29

I could get under there too!


----------



## CurtL5 (Jul 14, 2014)

Another +1 on the Amazon "cheapie". Used it more than once in Hawaii where showers and the occasional wave break while on a boat are pretty common. A UV filter and a properly installed cover like this went a long ways and as long as everything has time to dry and acclimate to the humidity so condensation doesn't occur, it works quite well.

I had an issue with what I believe was humidity condensation on my 5D3 while in Hawaii and it took quite a bit of time with it open and the car AC blowing on it to get it fully dried out. Then, having to wait for it to warm back up took more time so I pretty much lost an entire afternoon of shooting after spending the morning driving the Road to Hana!

Rain cover +1...
Humidity considerations +++1

~curt


----------



## BLFPhoto (Jul 14, 2014)

I shoot a lot of sports and keep both a small and a medium sized Vortex Media Pro Storm Jacket in my bag to cover my bodies and lenses. They pack up super small into zippered pouches to the point I often forget they are in the bag until I need them. They weigh next to nothing. 

If you go with the Vortex product, you want the "Pro" version which has a velcro opening to allow for attachment of a monopod/tripod.

The medium size fits my 1DMkIV or gripped 5D Mk3 with 300mm f/2.8 lens with room to spare. I often use it with the 70-200 IS II as well. But the small version also fits that combination, though it's a bit more tight quarters for long shoots. 

I would not put the Vortex products in the same category as, say, Think Tank, Canon, or other more massive rain coats that have see-through plastic and other niceties, but they will more than meet 90% of any need for a rain cover. Put another way, I would use my Think Tank cover if I were going to spend 3 hours at a soccer match in a downpour. Or if I were headed to the arctic tundra or rain forest for an expedition. But in spotty, maybe medium-heavy rain, and for long days afield where I may or may not need it, I'll take the Vortex anyday. And that covers almost all of what I do. 

The kicker is that they are only $35.95 for the medium size in several different colors. Compare that to over $150 for the Think Tank. 

I have used an Op-Tech cheapo before, but for my $ and my gear, I'll take the Vortex any day as well. Be sure to check them out before you buy anything else.


----------



## eli452 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not the cheapest option, but I use the Canon ERC-E4L Large EOS DSLR Rain Cover. Durable, simple and good protection. I do not believe in complicated sleeves with pockets, gismos, or bells and whistles. Nor in covers that need to much fuss to put on.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 14, 2014)

I know it's a bit off topic, but I also used one of the inexpensive rain bags for shooting a "Color Festival". That damned chalk/corn starch, get's into everything.

I will admit however that I left my better equipment at home. I shot with one of my backup cameras and a decent, but older lens that I felt I could risk.

I put a UV filter on the front of the lens, installed the bag around the eye piece. I taped the bag to my lens hood and sealed the other end. I also made sure I went in with a fully charged battery, because I didn't want to risk a change.

If you have ever been to one of the color festivals, you would know that a guy with a camera quickly becomes a target.

Other than a bit of chalk on the filter and exposed parts of the hood, everything came out clean.


----------



## Roo (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree with the optech solution as a good one to always carry around. I've used mine on a few days when its rained unexpectedly but I'm now thinking of getting a Kata E-702 for my upcoming skiing trip.


----------



## LDS (Jul 14, 2014)

eli452 said:


> Not the cheapest option,



Just wondering why the "small" one is the more expensive...


----------



## fugu82 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have used the Op/Techs and Storm Jacket during some pretty heavy rain w/o harm to my 5D3. I stuff the little Op/Techs in all my bags; great insurance for unexpected rain or dust. I have the Kata, too, but it's so bulky I've never brought it anywhere.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 14, 2014)

OpTech is ok and nice to have as a backup. Best I have ever used is Lenscoat. Works great, durable, waterproof, access to the controls....


----------



## sama (Jul 15, 2014)

I bought this rubber mask for some degree of protection but mainly to avoid scratching. It seals some of the buttons so I assume that it will help to keep some moisture/water out.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks similar to the Canon but cheaper.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 15, 2014)

sama said:


> I bought this rubber mask for some degree of protection but mainly to avoid scratching. It seals some of the buttons so I assume that it will help to keep some moisture/water out.


Looks nice. I guess one just needs to make sure to drain the water in case it gets in. Trapped water may do more damage.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tried a few, some big, some small, the big ones such as from Lens Coat, are just that, Big & over complicated in form.

The best I've used are the "Storm Jackets" from Vortex Media, simple, light weight, do the job, used them from Africa to Antarctica, never had an issue.


http://www.warmcards.com/SJ_ORDER.html


----------



## eli452 (Jul 15, 2014)

LDS said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > Not the cheapest option,
> ...



Wondered so myself. So I bought the L version. It also covers the tripod and bag hanging bellow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Sama. 
I bought a Camera Armor for my 40D, hate it, It doesn't feel good to hold so can't live on the camera, I use hot shoe covers to stop the edges chewing up bags and clothes so needed to cut off the flash cover but not about to deface a bit of gear. I only wanted to use it when the camera might be at risk and it is a pain to fit / remove, you have to take off the strap, which when you are as OCD about it (has to be equal length each side) as me takes too long! 
I know some of the issues are me not the cover but I still don't like the way it feels, also like a car dash treated with back to black it collects dust! I tried it again a couple of months ago, I couldn't recommend to anyone. 
Always have an Op Tech rainsleeve in my bag, as someone else said practice fitting whatever you buy when you are not getting wet, it will be worth it when it is raining and you are trying to fit it before both you and the camera are soaked!

Cheers Graham. 



sama said:


> I bought this rubber mask for some degree of protection but mainly to avoid scratching. It seals some of the buttons so I assume that it will help to keep some moisture/water out.


----------



## SiliconVoid (Jul 16, 2014)

Put an umbrella mount on your tripod/monopod - then no one has to hold it.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jul 17, 2014)

I am going for the Matin one - looks decent and substantial at a good price.

http://www.cameraclean.co.uk/product-detail.php?cat=22&product=342&desc=Matin+DSLR+Camera+Rain+Cover+%28Large+Size%29


----------

